# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  afkickverschijnselen Paroxetine?

## hersch

Ik heb een vraag. Ik hoop dat andere forumleden hier ervaring mee hebben.

Ik ben in 2012 gestopt met Paroxetine na het 12 jaar geslikt te hebben.
Het afbouwen is volgens mij veel te snel gegaan. De arts gaf een afbouwschema van 3 maanden.
De afkickverschijnselen zouden een beetje koud zweet zijn. Meer niet.
In het begin ben ik echt door een hel gegaan met opvliegers, heel slecht slapen en een vreselijk gevoel.
Later in het jaar ging met langzaam wat beter.
Sinds die tijd heb ik vaak het gevoel gehad dat ik echt vooruit ben gegaan.

Sinds een paar maanden zit ik weer een beetje met het zelfde gevoel als toen ik net gestopt was.
Het gevoel is niet zo erg als toen maar evengoed niet best.
Slapen is voor mij echt een probleem geworden.
Ik merk ook dat mijn lichaam vaak helemaal trilt.

Zou dit nou nog met die anti-depressiva te maken hebben?
Weet iemand wat hier tegen te doen is?

Ik hoop dat iemand hier iets op weet.
Ik heb het wel eens aan een arts gevraagd, maar die ontkennen het.

----------

